# Lobster, Mangroves, Trigger, Sharks



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Got out today for a shot at something other than Red Snapper. Left Sherman Cove about 0730 with Dave and Mikeand was met with a good chop. Not too bad though. Our first plan of attack was lobster. We were trying to get a good lobster hunt on our first dive so that we could maximize our bottom time to look for the tasty critters. We head down and start the search. I instantly put two lobsters in the bag. After a few more minutes, I findthe mother load. I look into a hole and see 4 large ones just hanging out together. I get 3 of the 4 out before I could not see from the muck I just stired up. I end up with one more for a total of 6 before it's time tohead up. Dave found himself 2 as well.

Head to our second dive and head down with high hopes for some Mangroves and Trigger. We get down and Dave instantly puts a trigger on the stringer. Dave then shoots a good sized Almaco. Right thenI look up only to find Mr. gray suit isinterested in what we are shooting. I turn towards the shark and give chase trying to get him to bug out. I get a mangrove on the stringer at this point. Wellhe did bug out for abit, but he went and got his buddies. At one point I saw four 6-7 foot sharks in my field of view that I could count. It was like the school yard bully that couldn't fight one on one. He came back with more friends than we were willing to deal with. So we called the dive and headed up early.

Head to our third spot and our bubble watcher instatly puts a keeper trigger in the boat on hook and line. That get's me and Dave excited that this place is holding some good trigger. We head down and do not see a single trigger in sight. But the Mangroves are poking their head out of a hole and Dave plays sniper and picks off about 4-5 mangroves. I shoot a mangrove and a flounder that thought he was camoflaged till I puta shaft through him. A large bull shark moved in at the end of this dive, but he was just investigating and was not aggressive.

All the fish went to Dave and Mike. I have plenty of fish in the freezer. Brought home some of the bugs and just cooked them up. They were mighty tasty.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Jon...good job...thanks for the report...i cant wit to get some of them bugs for myself.....its been way to long since ive been under H20


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

with all this talk ur makin me wana go take a plunge


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Jon, You lobster slayer you. Great job it just gets easier and easier every trip.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *lobsterman (9/7/2009)*Jon, You lobster slayer you. Great job it just gets easier and easier every trip.


It has gotten easier.Alot easier. The natural bottom is the way to go. Just need some more spots now to go looking for them.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Another good dive on the books. It's starting to come together, the more we do it, the more we learn. I love this stuff man. I just can't get enough. Lets get wet again soon.


----------



## Gator (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks guys for letting me tag along again. Learning alot from ya'll and looking forward to getting my head underwater in the near future. Thanks for the bugs Jon and I'll talk to you guys soon


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job guys!


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

nice job finding the bugs. congrats on the good haul.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Lobster are so cute! Especially on the grill! Good haul guys! My new motor is finally here, so I should have the boat up and running soon! C Ya!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report Jon, glad you found some Bugs.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm no diver, so I don't know what I'm lookin' at here. What's the name of the lobsters ya'll got. I know what lobsters look like at Publix and the crayfish , but these are weird lookin' critters.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *Collard (9/9/2009)*I'm no diver, so I don't know what I'm lookin' at here. What's the name of the lobsters ya'll got. I know what lobsters look like at Publix and the crayfish , but these are weird lookin' critters.


 i have always called them shovelnose or bulldozer lobster.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *countryjwh (9/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Collard (9/9/2009)*I'm no diver, so I don't know what I'm lookin' at here. What's the name of the lobsters ya'll got. I know what lobsters look like at Publix and the crayfish , but these are weird lookin' critters.
> ...


Yep, shovelnose lobsters is what I know them by. Some people also call them cockroaches of the sea. They are definately some ugly critters. But that tail meat is as sweat as it comes. Many people actually prefer the taste of shovelnose over the larger spiny lobsters. 99% of the lobster out in the northern gulf around here are these shovelnose.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Dang Dang Dang.....

Man I missed out on the [email protected]$%^^%&^

I just returned from Shreveport and will be home Friday! LOL Im gonna make me a Bull Shark pisser offer ... Maybe get a copy of Clays Double Dog chompin image on a stick! "Bite This" 

Ive been watchin a lot of videos on Spearin, getting some visual practice... who knows ... I might bust out on then fishes soon!

Steve


----------



## Gator (Feb 8, 2008)

Also called slipper lobster. I just call em yum yum


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

thats sweet jon. i am very jeaulous.

BUgs. nice

SSI


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. Dang. Dang. Dang. 

I love lobster.


----------

